# Need Help IDing my bike



## Coyotexb12 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what model Trek this is? I have been able to find the 2300 but that model does not have the seat/chain stays in carbon. When I bought it, it had the shifters on the down tube and a 105 rear derailer and mismatch wheels. I picked up a set of used 105 shifters and Bontrager wheels off ebay and added them. I also have a Forte rear derailer and pedals on it. This is my first road bike... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Coyotexb12 (Nov 9, 2008)

Really? 32 views and no replies?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Coyotexb12 said:


> Really? 32 views and no replies?


Well the photos are not very good. Plus it appears that it may have had a repaint (?)

But regardless, several early 90's Trek road models had aluminum lugged with carbon main triangles and stays. I believe the 1500 up through the 5900 all featured lugged carbon tubes all around.

The 2300 had a rounded crown aluminum fork, whereas the 5x00 series had carbon forks, I think.

If memory serves me right, the fast back seat stays put it no later than 93-94, maybe even earlier. I think Trek stopped using the aluminum lug/carbon tube combo in 97, so if it is aluminum lugged, then it is no later than that.

Measure the rear spread: most likely 130mm, but if narrower, then it could be an oddball late 80s something. How big is the cassette? 7 speed, very late 80s to very early 90s, 8 speed: 90s+

As to model, as you say, much of the kit has been changed. Trek often used the same frame for many different road models, just changing things like component outfit, paint schemes, and fork.

Any serial number info on the BB or Downtube? Also check the inside of the rear dropouts for any markings.

Lastly, hey, if it fits and rides true, then don't worry about it too much.

HTH
zac


----------



## Coyotexb12 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zac,

Thanks for the info provided. I was just curious as to what it was since I hadn't been able to google any pictures of anything like it. I ride it everyday and enjoy it. The pictures were taken with my phone, hence the quality. The paint is a combination of paint and vinyl. Just wanted an idea of the age of it. Thanks again.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Coyotexb12 said:


> Zac,
> 
> Thanks for the info provided. I was just curious as to what it was since I hadn't been able to google any pictures of anything like it. I ride it everyday and enjoy it. The pictures were taken with my phone, hence the quality. The paint is a combination of paint and vinyl.* Just wanted an idea of the age of it*. Thanks again.


Based on the fact that it has carbon on all the tubes/stays and is aluminum lugged and has fast back stays....my best guess would be 91-93. Again check for stamped markings on the inside of the rear dropouts.

Check vintage-trek if you find a serial number on the BB....not sure how late vintage-trek maintains it SN database into, so you would have to check. Also send an email to customer service at Trek. They usually respond to inquiries like this.

HTH
zac


----------



## Lew S Lugnut (Dec 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure that is a 2500. The 2300 from that vintage had carbon top, down and seat tubes. The 2500 added carbon seat and chain stays. I think when they first introduced it, it was supplied with the "new" Dura Ace integrated STI shifters and was called the 2500 Pro. They only did it for a couple of years before they came out with the full carbon 5000 series and stopped doing the 7 tube carbon/al. lug frame. They continued for many years with the 2300, 2200, 2100 that had 3 tubes carbon.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Lew S Lugnut said:


> I am pretty sure that is a 2500. The 2300 from that vintage had carbon top, down and seat tubes. The 2500 added carbon seat and chain stays. I think when they first introduced it, it was supplied with the "new" Dura Ace integrated STI shifters and was called the 2500 Pro. They only did it for a couple of years before they came out with the full carbon 5000 series and stopped doing the 7 tube carbon/al. lug frame. They continued for many years with the 2300, 2200, 2100 that had 3 tubes carbon.


That is the problem am guessing at the year, and IIRC the 2300 also had carbon stays for the initial model year(s).

I was thinking 2500 too as that was Treks first all carbon tubed/lugged frame, but the OP thought it was a 2300, which I think is also plausible.


----------

